# New 6.0L GTO Cold Air Intake system at PFYC.com. Free shipping this week!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

For one week only, get free shipping within Continental US on our new GTO Cold Air Induction system!

Boost your GTO's performance with our true cold air intake by Cold Air Inductions. Our intake system surpasses our competitors with superior quality and craftsmanship while achieving outstanding performance gains. We see an average of a 16 "at the wheel" horsepower gain on an otherwise stock engine.

Intake System Includes:

* Aluminum Insulated Air Box
* Air Box lid with 1/4 turn fasteners
* 4" (101.6mm) Ceramic Coated Intake Tube
* CAI, Inc. Cone Filter
* Black Silicone Coupler / Stainless Clamps
* Installation instructions

Application:

* 2005-2006 GTO, 6.0L

To get free shipping, enter promo code *FS110910* during checkout. Offer expires 11/9/2010.

Please click below to go directly to the ordering page.

GTO Cold Air Induction System




-------------------------------------
To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

